# TiVoWebPlus Installation for Newbie



## meingraham (Jan 10, 2008)

Background... Over the past few weeks, my TiVo (TiVo HD) has been locking up requiring pulling the power cord and powering back up. Tonight it would get hung at "almost there". I researched the web and found the kick start procedure. Did a 57, then a 58 and my TiVo came back to life. So it scared me that I have no means to save of my SP, Showcases, etc. So I stumble on TWP. I'm a fairly knowledgeable computer guy (in the bidness for nearly 30 years w/ Unix, network, VMS, Windows, etc.). I admit, I've never done Linux. But I'm willing to try.

The problem I'm having w/ the TWP installation is that it starts at a point where it instructs to create a new directory on the TiVo. Well, I don't even know how to do THAT. I've looked to see if there's a way to telnet into an unhacked TiVo. Or if there's a web server I can connect to. I know how to find the TiVo's IP address, MAC, etc. I need some hand holding.

Do I have to crack open the TiVo to do this? Do I need a spare drive? Can I connect a drive to the TiVo USB port? Is it possible to put this boot image on a USB thumb drive?

Help! I don't want to loose all of my TiVo setup if my hard drive dies.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

You cannot hack a TivoHD without doing a prom mod (hardware modification). The tivoHD will overwrite any hacks without it.


----------



## meingraham (Jan 10, 2008)

I found information on the telnet port 31339 (TiVo Remote) and the http TiVoConnect web service. Can either of these be used to navigate to the Season Pass "folder" and dump a listing?


----------



## meingraham (Jan 10, 2008)

bengalfreak - Even if I had to reload the hack each time - similar, but perhaps more involved, as having to enter SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT every time TiVo reboots. Each time I want to make a backup I could hack TiVo, get the setup, and then come what may of the hack. I'm disinclined to mess w/ the hardware as it come to soldering/cutting/etc.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

There is no way to do what you want to do without modifying the prom. Without the modified prom, the TiVo will reload its stock software when it boots up. Any changes you made to the software system would be lost as soon as you turned it on.


----------

